# Chefs knife in RWL34



## camperman (Apr 28, 2020)

Handle is bronze, African Blackwood and Ringed Gidgee.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 29, 2020)

I like it a lot! The knife and the bird... What's the little birdie made from?


----------



## camperman (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks. 
It's a Wren in snakewood. 
Made it for my wife a couple of years ago. Brass beak and heated steel eyes.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow! That’s really nice work, I’d definitely buy it


----------



## abm1086 (Apr 29, 2020)

Very nice!!!
Could you please say what you used to polish the blade like this?


----------



## camperman (Apr 29, 2020)

marc4pt0 said:


> Wow! That’s really nice work, I’d definitely buy it


The Wren or the knife?


----------



## camperman (Apr 29, 2020)

abm1086 said:


> Very nice!!!
> Could you please say what you used to polish the blade like this?


Rynowet down to 2500
Then a couple of compounds on the buffing wheel. 
I'll dig our the names of them if you'ld like.


----------



## abm1086 (Apr 29, 2020)

camperman said:


> Rynowet down to 2500
> Then a couple of compounds on the buffing wheel.
> I'll dig our the names of them if you'ld like.



Will be great


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 29, 2020)

camperman said:


> The Wren or the knife?



Both!


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 29, 2020)

Agreed, both look great! Really dig the little bird.


----------



## camperman (May 2, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Agreed, both look great! Really dig the little bird.


Thanks very much.


----------



## roughrider (May 9, 2020)

That's a nice piece.


----------



## camperman (May 9, 2020)

roughrider said:


> That's a nice piece.


Thank you


----------

